# Ebay LS6 heads



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

My brother just shot me an email with these heads:

LS1 LS2 LS6 5 3 5 7 Street High Performance Competition Aluminum Cylinder Heads | eBay

Anyone ever use heads from these guys? The price seems crazy low...granted it says clearance but still. I would expect to pay $500 for remanufactured stock 243s let alone heads with any kind of work done to them.

Thanks for your time and information.

'Moe


----------

